# Keep Turning Left (Geographically not Politically)



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Dylan Winter. BBC radio presenter, author and by the look of things all round good bloke.

I picked this up on SA and encourage any of you who are into sailing on a very low key level to have a look.

He is doing a circumnavigation of Britain.

YouTube - KeepTurningLeft's Videos

In this.

Mirror Offshore smallest motorsailer with Volvo Penta MD1

He'll be fine. He is no braggard, he's not trying to prove how big tough macho he is. He's just doing it. No flash.

The boat is a Van de Stadt design. Small cousin to Raven. I like that and wish him well.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Good for him....and why shouldn't he be ok?...Ellen MacArthur did it at 16 in nothing much bigger.


By the way I said I wouldn't ask ......but hows the new boat..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> Good for him....and why shouldn't he be ok?...Ellen MacArthur did it at 16 in nothing much bigger.
> 
> By the way I said I wouldn't ask ......but hows the new boat..


Strange that you should ask. Having completely dismissed it as a lost cause we now look like we have a yard to do the work on the faults that the surveyer picked up. Should know this week if it is a goer or not.

Ref KTL, one of the wonderful things about Europe is the amount of daysailer cruising that is possible. Even for us to sail to Queensland, it would be impossible to do it without a number of nights at sea. Not that that is a complete tragedy of course, just different.

The idea of a daysailing cruise has appeal for some reason. There is a big slice of Gunkholer in your old Wombat.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Best take me up on my offer sometime then...we live and breath gunkholeing around here...in fact hard to stay on one tack very long... 

We dont personaly sail at night...no need...so it's all day sails for us..

Good to hear it's still in the works...keep us posted


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> Best take me up on my offer sometime then...


Oh I fully intend to, you can rely on that.

Ms W of course believes you are a complete fool but then she's actually been sailing with me.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

tdw said:


> Oh I fully intend to, you can rely on that.
> 
> Ms W of course believes you are a complete fool but then she's actually been sailing with me.


Well it's nice to be finally reconized for something anyway...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Dylan has some new vids out. Enjoy, I know I did.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

TD

You have a standing offer for cruising here in BC with us, too, please keep that in mind....

I posted a link to that series of videos a week or so ago..

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/46932-interesting-video-series.html

.. thoroughly enjoyed what I've watched so far..


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Same here...I have the old 33 footer in working order...and you can tour the 5,000 piece puzzle that is the motorsailer...

Unfortunately, boats haul out here at the end of October. I'm going out tomorrow solo to raid a locker from some friends who are heading south...they said I was welcome to a bunch of SS tubing they've left behind and it's only a one hour sail away!

Yes, I use an old racer-cruiser as a delivery van for my motorsailer...at least I'm out there!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Faster,

Thanks. I missed your post on KTL. Good to see I'm not the only fan.

I sincerely hope that I will get to take up those offers of a sail. It is certainly my intention to do so.

Naturally enough Sydney Harbour and nearby environs await you should you ever make it down here.

Regarding Dylan Winter, he is a professional broadcaster. Used to present a programme called Farming Today on the BBC and has done some other good work for the BBC as well.

He's written a couple of books that I have read about crossing Wales/England and the USA on horseback.

A Hack Goes West and A Hack Across the Borders. Both of which were also made into radio broadcasts by the BBC.

Dylan Winter - Author - Rocky Mountain Cowboys & Two Thousand Mile Harvest

Dylan Winter DVDs

I'm think that a moving picture camera may well be on my Christmas list as well.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I believe that one should sail a yacht, not wear it.  

Andre


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*He's Back !*

The crazy bustard that is Dylan Winter has returned. I love what this guy is doing, Dylan spent the Euro winter making a doco on sheep farming in NZ. Its also worth a look.

Now he is back in Blighty and setting off to continue his journey. I wish him well. We've exchanged the odd email and I hope he doesn't mind me calling him friend, but friend be on your way and the very best of breezes to you from me and the Wombette.

He calls the old girl The Four Knot ****e Box (courtesy of a Sailing Anarchist wag) but I sometimes think that is being optimistic.

These are just the first of his 2009 videos. You can find the rest on YouTube at KeepTurningLeft.

YouTube - KeepTurningLeft's Channel

YouTube - dylanwinter1's Channel


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*More KTL Vids*


----------

